# Carving of my other Bears



## Boydt8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are pictures of other bears I have carved.
After carving I burn them with a torch, then brush off the burnt with a nylon brush.
With a grinder smooth certain section out, then finish it off applying oil.


----------

